# Harbor Freight 4550 Generator Return



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

I bought this genset three weeks ago. I am generator knowledgeable. After 8 hours into the break in on 30w the oil came out like aluminum sludge. I replaced it immediately. It seems to be running OK now. But I have never seen oil come out like this at a break in.

Now I have doubts about this unit running the long term.

So how does one deal with the HF folks when returning something that is not completely dead?


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

I had one of their 20hp engines, it ran fine aslong as it was under 75 degrees outside, would not run if over 75.. so I returned it told them it wouldnt run over 75 and they took it back. easy peasy

Just be sure to completely drain all fuel from it, if it has any fuel even in the carb they cant take it. and have your receipt with you. it was a easy process for me.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

TY. I have reservations based on past experience. I didn't buy the extended warranty because they have a habit of incrementing the model number by one digit and saying they have no equivalent devices, replacing the warranty item and the extended warranty is void there on. But just getting the warranty can be a challenge, esp from the people they hire.

Or you can buy a Honda at 4x the price and if a problem there are not parts....


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Honestly, you are complaining about the quality of an item purchased at Harbor Freight. Friends don't let friends shop at Harbor Freight.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I had to return one, once. They took it back no questions asked


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Hiro said:


> View attachment 115844


I want that slide whistle!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

MichaelK! said:


> Honestly, you are complaining about the quality of an item purchased at Harbor Freight. Friends don't let friends shop at Harbor Freight.


Their nitrile gloves, silver tarps and yellow poly rope used to be cheaper than what you could buy anywhere else and the quality was equal to the more expensive items.

I wouldn't buy their solar lights. I've wasted money on several. They work fine until the 30 day warranty runs out, then they just stop working.


----------



## Henrykjr (4 mo ago)

If you are using the generator as a main power source and not a backup to another generator......you may want to consider returning it.

That being said these generators are not build exclusively for harbor freight but are rebranded. I have had a harbor Freight generator that I have used as a backup to my honda for 10 years. This was the first year I had trouble with it. $24 in parts got it up and running quickly as amazon is loaded with parts for those things.

HK


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

JRHill02 said:


> I bought this genset three weeks ago. I am generator knowledgeable. After 8 hours into the break in on 30w the oil came out like aluminum sludge. I replaced it immediately. It seems to be running OK now. But I have never seen oil come out like this at a break in.
> 
> Now I have doubts about this unit running the long term.
> 
> So how does one deal with the HF folks when returning something that is not completely dead?


Turn it on and let it run until it breaks, or maybe you will have confidence in it when it does not break

I'd return it ASAP if it was me


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We have never had an issue returning things to HF, and they are cool about replacing handtools, even from sets - kind of like the good old days at Sears.

I'd return that genny right quick. Whether you want to take a chance on another one, well.... <shrug> I'd give it one more try.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Return it. Don't exchange it. If you exchange it you lose the warranty protection.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> Return it. Don't exchange it. If you exchange it you lose the warranty protection.


The receipt states that a return is subject to a restocking fee.

Bottom line is so far it is working like a champ. It's done with the break-in and has synthetic in it now. The oil is staying clean and not like it was through the break-in. One thing obvious is that this unit is just about the perfect size with 3650 run watts from it's inverter output. I can recharge the batteries at full capability (20aac), run the nominal house loads etc. with no choking or flickering. And the fuel consumption is surprisingly low. We'll see how it goes in the next month or so as it runs for 2.5hrs a day in this season.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

JRHill02 said:


> The receipt states that a return is subject to a restocking fee


That part sucks. You shouldn't be expected to pay a restocking fee if their product is not in good working condition.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> That part sucks. You shouldn't be expected to pay a restocking fee if their product is not in good working condition.


That is disconcerting.

@JRHill02, can you talk to the manager? Often, a little pleasant questioning about the restocking fee (is it actually for return of inoperable merchandise?) will provide a desirable outcome.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

As mentioned I'm gonna hold out for a bit. I've got 9 weeks left to see what happens with a few more hours running time. 180 hours until the 3 months is up.


----------

